# CHAMP upgrade to NBT issues.



## Alaned (Mar 5, 2017)

*Bmw F30 Hu Entry to NBT retrofit MIC no working*

Hi folks
Firts off i know that this subject has been discussed enough but i really need some hel from you guys.
My vin is K134922. I retrofitted a NBT unit in my car but now im having some issues on it.
I successfully coded my car. Everything is working but Bluetooth Mic doesnt work at all, i know i have a comboxin the trunk so i want to know if there anyway to code that combox to work along with NBT unit in order to avoid drag wires from the trunk to NBT unit.

Also, is there any way i can get USB cable to take it from arm rest to nbt unit?

I really would appreciate your help guys


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

Combox isn't compatible to NBT, so disconnect combox and close the most bus at Combox side.
Then connect the microphone direct to NBT and USB, too.
A Bluetooth antenna is needed, too.


Thorsten


----------



## Alaned (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you for your replay.
How did you connect the mic to the nbt? Did you buy an extension ? Or bought another mic? My Bluetooth is working just for music streaming because i already put a generic Bluetooth antenna


----------



## Alaned (Mar 5, 2017)

No answers?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

no time to use the search function?
I prefer to made the extension yourself...


Thorsten


----------



## Alaned (Mar 5, 2017)

I have tried but no information about. Everyone just saying that they resolved


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

You will need a cable with two wires from microphone to the quadlock connector (backside of your headunit) and two MQS pins.


Thorsten


----------

